# Mary Patricia "Pat" Radley-Walters - 1921 - 2016



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2016)

Sad news from the RCD Net; announcing the passing of a very noble lady who was well loved by many members of the Armour Corps:



> From the desk of the Director of Armour :   Colonel Dyrald Cross
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen of the Royal Canadian Armoured Corps:
> 
> ...


----------



## ueo (9 Sep 2016)

A genuinely classy lady, the world is suddenly poorer. Vaya con Dios Pat. An old RCR


----------

